# [H] Die Ritter des Nie suchen Verstärkung



## Aventor (21. April 2008)

*DIE RITTER DES NIE SUCHEN*:

Leute, die Spaß am Spiel und Lust an der Bewältigung von Herausforderungen der Raid-Instanzen haben...
Wenn ihr also älter als 20 seid, mindestens Level 35 erreicht und ihr mit unseren Vorstellungen leben könnt, meldet euch doch einfach unter :

http://www.drdn.de

*Warum die Ritter?*
Wir hatten den Grundgedanken eine Gilde zu gründen deren Hauptziel der Spaß am Spiel, und nicht die Hetzjagd nach den neusten Epics ist.
*
Aufnahmebedingungen:*
&#8226; Mindestalter 20 Jahre. Über Ausnahmen entscheidet der Gildenleiter zusammen mit den Offizieren.
&#8226; Mindestcharakterlevel 35 ( Es gibt Ausnahmen )
&#8226; Bereitschaft, in gemeinsam besuchten Raidinstanzen zumindest per Teamspeak zuzuhören. Sprechen muss nicht sein, wenn dies aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht möglich ist.

Interessenten melden sich bitte im Vorstellungsforum unter http://www.drdn.de
mit folgenden Angaben: 

&#8226; Eigener Name
&#8226; Alter
&#8226; Name des Main-Chars auf der Todeswache
&#8226; Rasse und Klasse
&#8226; Berufe des Chars
&#8226; Eine kurze Erklärung deiner Spielinteressen und wann Du im Regelfall online bist.

Erstellt Euch dafür bitte ein Forenlogin mir dem Namen Eures Chars.

*Was wir euch bieten:*
&#8226; Ungezwungenen Spielspass in einer Gilde mit netten, hilfsbereiten Mitgliedern.
&#8226; Teamspeak2-Server
&#8226; Forum
&#8226; Gildenwappenrock
&#8226; erfolgreiches Raidbündnis auf Gruul/Magtheridon/SCC Niveau

*Spielschwerpunkt der Gilde:*
Bei den Rittern liegt der Schwerpunkt auf Instanzen und PvE im Allgemeinen. PvP in Battlegrounds wird gelegentlich auch gespielt, ist aber nicht primäres Spielziel der Gilde.
Wer ausschließlich PvP in Battlegrounds spielt ist leider bei uns falsch.
Ihr solltet auch eine gewisse Bereitschaft an den Tag legen, die Questwelt und/oder die Raidinstanzen in einer entspannten Atmosphäre erkunden, und nicht einfach nur euren Char oder Twink hier abstellen zu wollen.
Unsere Spielzeiten liegen meist so bei 19.00 - 0.00 Uhr.

*Reallife:*
Bei uns wird dem Reallife ein besonderer Stellenwert eingeräumt.
Niemand wird hier schief angeguckt, wenn das "echte Leben" ein Spielen verhindert oder man mal ein paar Minuten afk muss, um seine Kinder, Tiere oder andere Lebewesen zu versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Daher sind bei uns Berufstätige, Eltern, Gelegenheitsspieler und eine Mischung aus allem besonders gut aufgehoben. Einzige Regel: Termine bitte im Forum oder im Spiel absagen wenn etwas dazwischenkommt.

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, besucht doch unser Forum unter
http://www.drdn.de
und stellt euch vor.


----------



## Aventor (22. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Aventor (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ab nach oben


----------



## Aventor (9. Mai 2008)

und wir suchen weiter. . .


----------



## Aventor (13. Mai 2008)

mag denn keiner zu uns stoßen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monasaxx (13. Mai 2008)

erst wenn du uns sagst was der gildenname bedeutet.
ich mein "Ritter des Nie"..hmm..kann ich mir gar nix drunter vorstellen^^


----------



## Aventor (15. Mai 2008)

Google doch einfach mal danach...

NIE!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Monasaxx schrieb:


> erst wenn du uns sagst was der gildenname bedeutet.
> ich mein "Ritter des Nie"..hmm..kann ich mir gar nix drunter vorstellen^^


----------



## Aventor (7. Juli 2008)

Ja wir leben und suchen noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aventor (26. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Galadriel1980 (28. November 2008)

Es sind schon einige neue zu uns gestoßen. Dennoch freuen wir uns auch noch über neue Mitglieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celladoor (28. November 2008)

Monasaxx schrieb:


> erst wenn du uns sagst was der gildenname bedeutet.
> ich mein "Ritter des Nie"..hmm..kann ich mir gar nix drunter vorstellen^^




"Die Ritter der Nie" sind ein klassiger. Guter Gildenname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ecki, Ecki, Pateng!!


----------



## Galadriel1980 (8. Dezember 2008)

Celladoor schrieb:


> "Die Ritter der Nie" sind ein klassiger. Guter Gildenname
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitterweile haben wir einen ziemlichen Zuwachs bekommen, so das 2-3 Instanzgruppen am Abend zustande kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir freuen uns natürlich über weitere Mitglieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aventor (6. Januar 2009)

Ja das stimmt.
Wir sind mittlerweile ein lustiger bunter Haufen.

Also, wenn ihr Interesse habt, schaut doch einfach mal bei uns rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aventor (21. Januar 2009)

So,

wir könnten noch ein paar Schadensklassen gebrauchen.
Unsere Tanks und Heiler haben oft langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem haben wir noch fast keine Schurken.


----------

